# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Шоколад в цифрах и фактах

## Irina

*Шоколад в цифрах и фактах*

Две конфеты в день снижают артериальное давление.

В шоколаде содержится фенамин — вещество, создающее ощущение влюбленности.

Какао и шоколад содержат антисептические вещества, препятствующие образованию зубного налета.

Употребление 25 г шоколада три раза в месяц продлевает жизнь почти на год. Но если есть слишком много шоколада, можно повысить риск развития сердечных заболеваний из-за высокого содержания в нем жиров.

В 30 г шоколада или какао содержится 10% дневной нормы железа. Также шоколад содержит витамины A, B, C, D и E, кальций, калий и натрий.

20 мг кофеина содержит средняя плитка шоколада. Это в 5 раз меньше, чем в чашке кофе.

15% женщин в мире едят шоколад ежедневно.

В эпоху Возрождения шоколадом лечили подагру, горячку и простуду.

4,4 кг шоколада в год съедает среднестатистический россиянин. Больше всего шоколада едят в Швейцарии, где на каждого жителя приходится более 10 кг сладкого лакомства в год.

Темный шоколад снижает кровяное давление. Для положительного эффекта достаточно всего 2 конфет из темного шоколада в день.

44% россиян предпочитают молочный шоколад. В любви к черному (горькому) шоколаду признаются 42% респондентов. Белый шоколад любят 6% наших соотечественников, преимущественно молодежь до 20 лет.

Самым калорийным считается молочный шоколад с добавками. Меньше всего калорий в горьком темном шоколаде.

Более 500 добавок используется в качестве дополнения к шоколаду. Наиболее популярные из них — орехи и изюм.

----------


## Sanych

Люблю горький с какао крупкой.

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*,    я тоже, желательно 72)

----------


## Sanych

Ну уж точно не меньше 70%

----------

